# Are there any weight/ height reqirements for enrollment?



## midnight_ice (2 Jan 2004)

Is there any weight/ height reqirements ? Because I'm rahter short (but strong ) and I really want to join the army!               :evil:


----------



## AL (2 Jan 2004)

No,there isnt any req...Unless you want to become a pilot.

How short are you?


----------



## midnight_ice (2 Jan 2004)

im 5‘2 ...


----------



## chrisf (2 Jan 2004)

You‘ll be fine.


----------



## midnight_ice (2 Jan 2004)

Thank you very much


----------

